# Hanging Out



## 123xyz

How do you say "hang out" in Romanian, in the sense of spending time with friends, i.e. socializing? From the search I've done so far, the only translations that I have discovered are "a socializa (cu cineva)" and "a petrece timpul (cu cineva", but these are not exactly what I'm looking for - the former has a more formal feel to it and also has implications of a particular interaction that the English "hang out" doesn't, whereas the latter is just a periphrastic description, i.e. "spend time". 

So, is there something that corresponds to the English "hang out" more directly? As for context, I suppose I am looking for something to be used in reference to teenage friendships, e.g. when a group of teenagers hang out together in the park. By the way, I am interested in colloquial words too. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## irinet

The accurate translation is "a ieși în oraș". Colloquially, I suppose "a ne învârti(=swirl) or a merge (go) pe undeva" is also good.


----------



## 123xyz

The accurate translation cannot be "ieși în oraș" as that means "to go out (in town)", whereas I wasn't asking about that, but about "hanging out", which is what you do once you've already gone out, i.e. _while _you're out. Naturally, though, you don't have to go out at all (at least not necessarily in town) - you can hang out with someone in school, in your/their home, etc. For these reasons, "a merge pe undeva" doesn't fit either. 

As for "a se învârti", I can't tell, because it's idiomatic. Does it also mean going somewhere or does it simply mean hanging out, i.e. spending time together and socializing? 

P.S. By "hang out", I also mean "be friends with". For example, if I want to say "I don't want to hang out with that girl any more" (meaning "I don't want to be friends with that girl anymore"), what would I say? I suppose it's possible that Romanian simply doesn't have as direct an equivalent as I'd like. So far, "a socializa" seems to be the best option. In Macedonian, we have "се дружи", which is basically a verb derived from a root meaning "friend", and BCS similarly has "družiti se" (just in case any Romanian-speaking forumer is familiar with these).


----------



## irinet

Ok.  You are something,  you know.  I see 'hang out'  as losing time,  literally,  i. e. 'a pierde vremea' . 'Pe undeva(somewhere,  it doesn' t matter where) '  points to school,  anywhere  in town.
' A se învârti' suggests having no specific purpose.


----------



## irinet

As with the question about being with a girl,  we say: 'nu mai vreau să fiu împreună cu fata aceea'.  We don't use "NU mai vreau să socializez cu fata aceea'.


----------



## vincix

„A socializa” is, indeed, too formal. It's not colloquial enough, so you'd definitely not translate "to hang out" as „a socializa”. You'd sound like a robot.

In Romanian we can also use „Hai să ieșim pe undeva”, which would broadly translate to „Let's hang out”. It doesn't matter if you stay in, because at least one person needs to get out of the house in order to get into another. So irinet's suggestion („a ieși”) is actually, in my opinion, accurate. Of course there is a lot of slang in Romanian too, but you need to be quite familiar to it before using it. You could also use „S-o ardem împreună” (which I personally hate ) or „Cu cine o arzi?” („Who do you hang out with?”). But I'd stick to the first.


----------



## 123xyz

In the expressions with "a arde", what does the "o" refer to?


----------



## vincix

"o" is a neutral particle. It is not a part of sentence (grammatically speaking). It bears resemblance (roughly) to "it" in English, in contexts such as "it rains". You know, normal sentences in English that require a subject. So in itself it doesn't mean anything.
You can find in it all sorts of expressions like "a o lua la sanatoasa" (I don't have diacritics now), meaning "to run away" and so on.


----------



## irinet

> P.S. By "hang out", I also mean "be friends with". For example, if I want to say "I don't want to hang out with that girl any more" (meaning "I don't want to be friends with that girl anymore"), what would I say? I suppose it's possible that Romanian simply doesn't have as direct an equivalent as I'd like. So far, "a socializa" seems to be the best option. In Macedonian, we have "се дружи", which is basically a verb derived from a root meaning "friend", and BCS similarly has "družiti se" (just in case any Romanian-speaking forumer is familiar with these).



'Hanging out' with a girl does not mean you stay indoors only!


----------



## stormwatch

irinet said:


> The accurate translation is "a ieși în oraș". Colloquially, I suppose "a ne învârti(=swirl) or a merge (go) pe undeva" is also good.


Actually, the correct translation is „_a petrece vremea (cu cineva)_”, as in „_Who are you hanging out with, nowadays ?_” = „_Cu cine-ţi mai petreci (pierzi) vremea zilele astea ?_” 

„_A petrece vremea_” (literally „_wasting time_”) could mean anything, from going outside doing anything, to staying inside doing the same.


----------



## irinet

stormwatch said:


> Actually, the correct translation is „_a petrece vremea (cu cineva)_”, as in „_Who are you hanging out with, nowadays ?_” = „_Cu cine-ţi mai petreci (pierzi) vremea zilele astea ?_”
> 
> „_A petrece vremea_” (literally „_wasting time_”) could mean anything, from going outside doing anything, to staying inside doing the same.



Hi, 
1.Actually,  "hanging  out"  sounds more like an informal invitation to waste time / to find a place to relax somewhere out,  while "wasting time"  is not that kind of invitation ("Don't waste time and  hurry up! "). Of course,  out of curiosity,  one may ask ' și cu cine-ți mai pierzi vremea/petreci timpul/ieși să te distrezi/' for 'who are you hanging out with',  which changes the dialogue perspective obviously. 
2. We don't informally invite: 'cum ne mai petrecem vremea/hai să ne petrecem (awkward sounding in Romanian)  vremea pe undeva'  ,  etc. The question was how our language translates    " hang out" which definitely is not "a petrece" /to party. It can be other variants  to invitation,  like: 'Pe unde mai mergem azi?' As Vincix said,  the slang 'a o arde', which I also dislike,  might be an option,  too.
So,  the context 'reigns' again as it should.


----------

